# [Q] HTC Desire 620G Dual



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Enayat04 (Feb 14, 2015)

Try framaroot. Download it through this thread by alephzain.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


----------



## shadowk97 (Feb 15, 2015)

Framaroot isn't working 

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Enayat04 (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay, then use Towelroot by geohot. I think it will work.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2793071


----------



## takaruz (Feb 18, 2015)

neither towelroot nor framaroot can't root 620G :crying:


----------



## shadowk97 (Feb 18, 2015)

I tried all of the one click root applications

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Benjoy Ericsson (Feb 19, 2015)

For easy method, just download iRoot and root your HTC Desire 620G. After that, using Root Explorer to delete the superuser.apk in system/app (because it's using Chinese language), then open Playstore and install SuperSU of Chainfire. Reboot your phone. Done!.

For complex method, you should use MTKDroidTool (this tool is perfect for Mediatek devices).  You can backup your stock firmware, install CWM Recovery and root your phone. Because HTC 620G Dual doesn't come with Qualcomm chipset so rooting this device is not required unlocking bootloader.


----------



## Benjoy Ericsson (Feb 20, 2015)

Root checker confirmed that HTC Desire 620G Dual Sim is rooted.


----------



## mr_gourav2000 (Feb 24, 2015)

can we root without computer?


----------



## Benjoy Ericsson (Feb 24, 2015)

mr_gourav2000 said:


> can we root without computer?

Click to collapse



Not yet. 2 working methods above required a computer


----------



## mr_gourav2000 (Feb 24, 2015)

Benjoy Ericsson said:


> Not yet. 2 working methods above required a computer

Click to collapse



:crying:
buy the way thanks for replying.


----------



## aselasanjeewab (Mar 5, 2015)

*How to Root Easiest  way*

Hi Follow the instruction wasting one day and found the way have to do 

First of all install the HTC  can download from this HTC google it download HTC sync manager 

then download root-genius 1.8.7 you can download it from  torrent  its avalable 

the run it as admin atPC then U can Root it Congratulations  Follow the step sof:cyclops:tware mention :good:


----------



## kieranc88 (Mar 13, 2015)

Benjoy Ericsson said:


> For easy method, just download iRoot and root your HTC Desire 620G. After that, using Root Explorer to delete the superuser.apk in system/app (because it's using Chinese language), then open Playstore and install SuperSU of Chainfire. Reboot your phone. Done!.
> 
> For complex method, you should use MTKDroidTool (this tool is perfect for Mediatek devices).  You can backup your stock firmware, install CWM Recovery and root your phone. Because HTC 620G Dual doesn't come with Qualcomm chipset so rooting this device is not required unlocking bootloader.

Click to collapse



Do you know of any method to root the desire620 with snapdragon 410 single SIM version, I can't find anything on it.


----------



## mr_gourav2000 (Mar 16, 2015)

kieranc88 said:


> Do you know of any method to root the desire620 with snapdragon 410 single SIM version, I can't find anything on it.

Click to collapse



1st you need unlock your bootloader, then try rooting by any tool.


----------



## kieranc88 (Mar 16, 2015)

mr_gourav2000 said:


> 1st you need unlock your bootloader, then try rooting by any tool.

Click to collapse



That was my next question so iroot or kingroot or something would work  after unlocking bootloader , wonder if it's worth it with no way back if something goes wrong , no custom recovery or stock firmware.


----------



## shadowk97 (Mar 16, 2015)

Make a backup of your stock firmware using MTK Droid tools and SP Flash tool and then you can proceed without risk.
CWM recovery can be made for this phone using the above same tools !


HIT Thanks if you found this helpful !

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## kieranc88 (Mar 16, 2015)

shadowk97 said:


> Make a backup of your stock firmware using MTK Droid tools and SP Flash tool and then you can proceed without risk.
> CWM recovery can be made for this phone using the above same tools !
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is the Qualcomm snapdragon version.


----------



## stefan011 (Mar 17, 2015)

shadowk97 said:


> Make a backup of your stock firmware using MTK Droid tools and SP Flash tool and then you can proceed without risk.
> CWM recovery can be made for this phone using the above same tools !
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it posible to build true HTC Sense rom for this phone( because we dont have some sense things like sense recents)? Sorry for asking on this thread, but this is not popular phone and it doesnt have much community around it.


----------



## stefan011 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, this phone is definitely dead. After just four months.  Wasted money. It has no Sense, there will be no updates, and no developer support whatsoever. Don't buy this phone!!!


----------



## spacescreamer (Mar 20, 2015)

stefan011 said:


> Yes, this phone is definitely dead. After just four months. Wasted money.
> It has no Sense,
> 
> there will be no updates,
> and no developer support whatsoever.

Click to collapse



1) Is this confirmed? Any source?
Planning to get an HTC 620 G (The dual sim variant with Mediatek 6592 octa core proccy)

2) Also, Google threw one result about kitkat installation http://handytechplus.com/install-android-50-lollipop-rom-htc-desire-620/

Which thread has that method mentioned here?


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Kadoye (Mar 22, 2015)

Hello,
I unlock my bootloader successfully, but it is impossible to rooter (I tried all the software).
Are you there was not a recovery flash?
thank you
(sorry I use google translation)


----------



## Kasmtk (Mar 27, 2015)

*Rooted*



Benjoy Ericsson said:


> Not yet. 2 working methods above required a computer

Click to collapse



Hi,
Just got my 620G running 4.4.2 - rooted using iRoot and SuperSU installed
Does anyone know if CWM or TWRP has a recovery image that works on this phone?
i have a problem with my recovery menu being in Chinese, is there anyway to reflash ROM 
Also my sim toolkit does not function correctly, has anyone the .apk I can ren-install?

Needed a DS Phone
Thanks, beginning to regret this purchase


----------



## igori91 (Mar 27, 2015)

Kadoye said:


> Hello,
> I unlock my bootloader successfully, but it is impossible to rooter (I tried all the software).
> Are you there was not a recovery flash?
> thank you
> (sorry I use google translation)

Click to collapse




Hi, I have a similar problem
rekaveri I could not find anywhere else

---------- Post added at 02:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:05 PM ----------

Hi.  someone has CWM or TWRP recovery?
thank you


----------



## fabiod95 (Mar 27, 2015)

i had this problem but i tried whit iRoot and after 3/4 times it worked! try again 

I'm searching CWM for HTC 620g and a ROM... Can someone help me??

Look and this, i found it... it's good? i'm so noob


----------



## igori91 (Mar 28, 2015)

fabiod95 said:


> i had this problem but i tried whit iRoot and after 3/4 times it worked! try again
> 
> I'm searching CWM for HTC 620g and a ROM... Can someone help me??
> 
> Look and this, i found it... it's good? i'm so noob

Click to collapse




do not worry, )
I'm sorry but this version is not suitable for htc 620
thank you!!


----------



## gauti_1998 (Apr 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me suitable driver for htc 620g..and how to install


----------



## veyyon (Apr 8, 2015)

*Got it!!!*

Get your Drivers from androidxda.com/download-htc-usb-drivers

Then use KingoRoot .kingoapp.com/android-root/devices.htm#brand-htc

It worked for me!!


----------



## flightdragonz (Apr 13, 2015)

*Recovery*

Does the download for twrp recovery work for Htc desire 620 dual sim??  *(not desire 620g dual sim)* When I flash it with flashify & reboot Into recovery I got a black screen with a charging icon (my phone was connected to pc). Btw when I went back to stock recovery I kept getting red triangle twice in a row I go recovery through bootloader option is there a way to fix the red triangle with exclamation mark??  I even tried no red triangle app by chainfire.


----------



## flightdragonz (Apr 14, 2015)

*Fastboot error*

I did fastboot erase recovery but i got FAILED(remote:not allowed) i did fastboot erase cache before that but still failed .
PLs help:crying:


----------



## karolke (Apr 24, 2015)

How can I unlock my bootloader on HTC 620G?


----------



## Dancorp (Apr 24, 2015)

kieranc88 said:


> Mine is the Qualcomm snapdragon version.

Click to collapse



Hi kievanc88. I also have a Desire 620 -Single Sim- from Orange (Snapdragon 410)
Did you find a way to root it ?


----------



## BestBan (Apr 26, 2015)

cyriacjens said:


> I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can get Root via Kingo Root.
I need the official ROM for Desire 620g dual sim . please help.


----------



## flightdragonz (Apr 27, 2015)

You can go htc website and go unlock bootloader for the device click htc desire & follow the stepsq


----------



## swapnil707 (Apr 30, 2015)

cyriacjens said:


> I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Use Kingoo Root  i am using this 620g


----------



## shadowk97 (May 1, 2015)

That recovery works perfectly with the HTC Desire 620G dual sim (Mediatek).

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Premium mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------

Can anyone port a lollipop ROM for this phone please! I tried porting cm11 using kitchen but the it was giving a package unsigned error while flashing. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## GracePii (May 8, 2015)

I would port the lollipop on this phone, but I don't try because I am a noob very noob.
I found these 3 links, about possible custom rom of htc620g (2 links refer to the same rom). 
upgradeupdate-htc-desire-620g-dual-sim-to-5-0-lollipop
51lollipop.website/it/how-to-install-lollipop-in-htc-desire-620g
how-to-root.club/mp3-0/htc-desire-620g-dual-sim-6841.html

If someone tried it and gives us his experience I would be grateful.


----------



## shadowk97 (May 8, 2015)

I think the links are fake :3

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Premium mobile app


----------



## karwa.sandesh (May 9, 2015)

i have rooted my phone HTC desire 620g Dual Sim through  formaly known as VRoot.

after rooting it install several Chinese apps (Even Super User is Also installed in Chinese).

then i have downloaded ES File Explorer and grant root privilege to it. 

i have also downloaded another SuperUser and then deleted Chinese one.

now atleast i am having rooted phone with some English SuperUser App.


----------



## flightdragonz (May 10, 2015)

Any root without pc??

Sent from my HTC_D620u using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tghandour (May 10, 2015)

flightdragonz said:


> Any root without pc??
> 
> Sent from my HTC_D620u using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I used King Root, it's a Chinese app that successfully rooted my HTC Desire 620g using the mobile. You can find the latest version on the following link: http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application. I am still looking for a way to replace King Supersu user with CF SuperSU though. 

It's in Chinese but I was able to use it using the guide, it's pretty simple but as soon as you press the Root button leave till it completes and voila  

There is also Kingo Root PC application but I haven't tried it yet. 

Hope it helps  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## flightdragonz (May 11, 2015)

I tried kingo root and failed 

Sent from my HTC_D620u using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 AM ----------

My phone : HTC Desire 620 dual sim a.k.a HTC_D620u 

Sent from my HTC_D620u using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tghandour (May 11, 2015)

flightdragonz said:


> I tried kingo root and failed
> 
> Sent from my HTC_D620u using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try King root not Kingo..the link is in my post just before yours.. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonywandeto (May 29, 2015)

*HTC Desire 620G Dual ROM?*

Anybody out there who can share the HTC 620G ROM?  Alternatively, Anyone generous enough to perform a ROM backup of their HTC 620G and share?

Will greatly appreciate, since my phone is bricked/dead.


----------



## adi5666 (May 30, 2015)

*CWM/ TWRP*

I want to know that when you will develop cwm/ twrp recovery for htc desire 620g..... please its a request to create that.... please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## amazinggabhi (May 31, 2015)

*scatter file for desire 620g*

i need scatter file for using sp flash tools   :fingers-crossed:

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

:fingers-crossed:





stefan011 said:


> Is it posible to build true HTC Sense rom for this phone( because we dont have some sense things like sense recents)? Sorry for asking on this thread, but this is not popular phone and it doesnt have much community around it.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------




amazinggabhi said:


> i need scatter file for using sp flash tools   :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



 but it need a strong developer support that we dont have..


----------



## shadowk97 (Jun 1, 2015)

adi5666 said:


> I want to know that when you will develop cwm/ twrp recovery for htc desire 620g..... please its a request to create that.... please reply as soon as possible.

Click to collapse





amazinggabhi said:


> i need scatter file for using sp flash tools   :fingers-crossed:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already uploaded a cwm recovery for the 620G here ----> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59209808&postcount=2

Also uploaded the scatter file


----------



## amazinggabhi (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks fro thT :good::good:


----------



## adi5666 (Jun 2, 2015)

shadowk97 said:


> I have already uploaded a cwm recovery for the 620G here ----> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59209808&postcount=2
> 
> Also uploaded the scatter file

Click to collapse



Sir, i also want to know if any rom is available for htc desire 620g.... please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## tweakos (Jun 5, 2015)

miui v6 , emoution ui v3 , stock rom with mods for cwm. here it is http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=668169


----------



## tghandour (Jun 6, 2015)

Please, does anybody has the HTC Desire 620g Stock ROM 1.12.401.001 for Europe. This is currently the release listed in Android System Recovery as I go stuck after an OTA update. Does this model has an HTC HBOOT or FASTBOOT modes as I can't access them using the Volume-Down and Power keys? Does anyone know? 
I need this version urgently if anybody kas it (0PE650000_A31MG_DUG_K44_SENSE53_htc_Europe_1.12.401.001_Radio_MOLY.WR8.W1315.MD.WG.MP.V34.P21_release.zip)
Thanks


----------



## sajib0189 (Jun 13, 2015)

*no fastboot like orginal*

as per i know  htc  bootloader page like any others htc device i used before, but my new desire 620G is chinese language  with 8 option 

my question, is it orginal HTC or clone from china? 
i checked IMEI where it is shown same htc 620G and i talked with htc online service center, they checked imei and told me it is made from taiwan but in back cover it is written made in china where CID is CID_621 is also from taiwan
my Imei 359342060719633 & 359342060764639

i m not sure whats going on.........by the way, i can root it with iroot and flash cwm recovery but i want to change bootloader language like orginal htc bootloader with 3 android icon

can it possible? is it fake smartphone or clone? 
can anybody confirm me that?


----------



## archoos (Jun 19, 2015)

tweakos said:


> miui v6 , emoution ui v3 , stock rom with mods for cwm. here it is

Click to collapse



dear tweakos first you did great job in install miui 6 on my 620g and it bring it back to life now its colore full and amazing better than black kitkat
the HTC company make big mistake releasing this phone without supporting it because Htc they don't have any experience in economic phones so whats is happened that low res screen with kitkat its was very bad  you cant dail or fined contact easy ???????
with Miui 6 its  life now and no need for lollipop  
thank you again

---------- Post added at 07:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




sajib0189 said:


> as per i know  htc  bootloader page like any others htc device i used before, but my new desire 620G is chinese language  with 8 option
> 
> my question, is it orginal HTC or clone from china?
> i checked IMEI where it is shown same htc 620G and i talked with htc online service center, they checked imei and told me it is made from taiwan but in back cover it is written made in china where CID is CID_621 is also from taiwan
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC use them name and quality to sell us ****y phone like 620g and i dont know how its octa core 1.7 gh and its slow ?????


----------



## the.h.t.c.king (Jun 21, 2015)

*Hey!*

does the miui v6 rom work,,, are there any bugs....
regards,
aditya


----------



## sajib0189 (Jun 22, 2015)

archoos said:


> dear tweakos first you did great job in install miui 6 on my 620g and it bring it back to life now its colore full and amazing better than black kitkat
> the HTC company make big mistake releasing this phone without supporting it because Htc they don't have any experience in economic phones so whats is happened that low res screen with kitkat its was very bad  you cant dail or fined contact easy ???????
> with Miui 6 its  life now and no need for lollipop
> thank you again
> ...

Click to collapse




is it possible to change bootloader from chinese menu to orginal htc bootloader in hTC 620g like hboot ver changing in others htc phone?  
when i press from TWRP manager "reboot from bootloader" phone restart and  showing fastboot loading and uts stack there that means there are no fastboot and adb shell cant use from pc, is there really any fastboot? 

*please somebody senior developer help us specially this hTc 620g phone....*
thanks


----------



## archoos (Jun 22, 2015)

dear
at first root your device using iroot or king root Chinese its OK then install the recovery file from tweakos (posted up) from the Russian website 4pda .

1- install cwm recovery and install the file that you download and then boot to the boot loader cwm (pressing power on +volume up ) not volume don bring chines boot loader
2- install the miui v6 , motion v3 or any zip ROM on SD CARD ONLY
3- wipe data
4- wipe system 
5- install zip from SD CARD


i try miui v6 its working perfect no bugs 
but this device its going slow like stock ROM i don't know why i use 3c cpu control to pouch cpu to maximum


----------



## sajib0189 (Jun 23, 2015)

archoos said:


> dear
> at first root your device using iroot or king root Chinese its OK then install the recovery file from tweakos (posted up) from the Russian website 4pda .
> 
> 1- install cwm recovery and install the file that you download and then boot to the boot loader cwm (pressing power on +volume up ) not volume don bring chines boot loader
> ...

Click to collapse



first thanks for ur information, i already did root and CWM recovery

my question is, can it possible to change bootloader screen from chinese menu (8 option in chinese) to orginal htc bottloader page (3 android icon)??

thanks again


----------



## archoos (Jun 23, 2015)

sajib0189 said:


> first thanks for ur information, i already did root and CWM recovery
> 
> my question is, can it possible to change bootloader screen from chinese menu (8 option in chinese) to orginal htc bottloader page (3 android icon)??
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



for me i dont think that is possible 
and if you install the cwm you dont need to boot into the chinees boot loader 
try emotion 3 os and give us feed back 
the ram 1gb its too much low in this device so you cant install lot of application on it so please if some body can port cyanogen its light system or gpe plane android lollipop i think it will be better we also need overclock it


----------



## archoos (Jun 28, 2015)

*viper audio app working miui v6*

hi after installing miui v6 i try to install viper audio app and its working now you can change the sound equalizer and many things its great


----------



## archoos (Jul 2, 2015)

*dead articl*



archoos said:


> hi after installing miui v6 i try to install viper audio app and its working now you can change the sound equalizer and many things its great

Click to collapse



i think no body interested with this mobile so i dont think we will see lolli


----------



## gauti_1998 (Jul 6, 2015)

can anyone give me a proper working  recovery ...plz  ..4pda link is not working for me


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## nanang.ym (Jul 9, 2015)

my pc doesn detecy my phone, anyone can help, i intall already the driver, but still cant detecy my phone


----------



## vihang40 (Jul 23, 2015)

*yo , try kingoroot*

easy and fast method....
just go to ur phones developer options and tick usb debugging 
then open kingoroot on your pc join ur phone with pc nd click root on kingorrot application 
*IT WILL ROOT HTC DESIRE 620G TRIED BY ME AND IS WORKING*
AND YEA FOR SURE THIS APP REQUIRES INTERNET CONNECTION
TOOK ME 5 MINS TO ROOT MY HTC DESIRE WITH THIS APP ...IF ANY PROB JUST PM ME ILL COOPERATE ...:good:
GGOODD LUCK


----------



## Sam7a2 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there a way to root HTC desire 620g without this annoying kingroot?

Anyone can provide full guide I.e. all-in-one post please.

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vihang40 (Aug 4, 2015)

*u can try framaroot nd towelroot*



Sam7a2 said:


> Is there a way to root HTC desire 620g without this annoying kingroot?
> 
> Anyone can provide full guide I.e. all-in-one post please.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try framaroot or towelroot might work havnt tried but worth a try


----------



## shravanabraham94 (Aug 15, 2015)

Does anyone have any info about custom roms for htc 620g dual?


----------



## aselasanjeewab (Aug 17, 2015)

Bro havent got any custom bur u can take original rom from needrom.com

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rickyzx (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is a procedure of rooting HTC desire 620G. I hope you will find it helpful.
http://www.bestandroidrootedapps.com/how-to-root-htc-desire-620g-dual-sim-in-simple-steps/


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (Aug 17, 2015)

shravanabraham94 said:


> Does anyone have any info about custom roms for htc 620g dual?

Click to collapse



I think we'll have to wait a long time. if someone even considers to get interested in this phone.
Worst phone ive ever purchased:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## akirru (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi 

Does anyone know a method for rooting the Desire 620 (non g) model? Would iRoot work?

Thanks


----------



## Sasuke001 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Kingroot and kingo root r best option for rooting htc desire 620g dual sim*

CS is not available now for many models as well as for 620g dS but for customizable or theming use xposed modules 


From htc 620g ds 
Rooted from kingroot


----------



## vihang40 (Sep 5, 2015)

*found miui v6 !*

miui v6 is here !!!
link...  https://yadi.sk/d/UpuvxBFzim9it
m currently downloadin it ill post another reply on hows it nd if theres any bugs


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Installed miui v6*

Installed miui v6.
it's generally great.


----------



## gauti_1998 (Sep 8, 2015)

Sam7a2 said:


> Installed miui v6.
> it's generally great.

Click to collapse



Can you upload recovery file i m unable to get it

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 8, 2015)

gauti_1998 said:


> Can you upload recovery file i m unable to get it
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 It's already uploaded somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 9, 2015)

Starting to try building a cyanogenmod 12.1 rom for our poor d620g.
Not sure to make something useful!.


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (Sep 10, 2015)

Sam7a2 said:


> Starting to try building a cyanogenmod 12.1 rom for our poor d620g.
> Not sure to make something useful!.

Click to collapse



THANK YOU


----------



## radu_dude (Sep 10, 2015)

Sam7a2 said:


> Starting to try building a cyanogenmod 12.1 rom for our poor d620g.
> Not sure to make something useful!.

Click to collapse



Good luck, I have tried also to make Blis Rom but ...  ( i hope you know better


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 11, 2015)

Anybody managed to reverse tether on this phone.
I've tried and everything in place, but browsers just connect to my isp login page.
Any body suggesting a workaround for this?
note. ISP allow one device for a connection


----------



## vihang40 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey bro can u plz tell me how to install custom recovery idk i have been using samsung phone till now nd i have everything but idont know how to install custom recovery


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello guys, I've good news and bad ones ?.
The good is that I managed to port BlissPop rom to our phone.
The bad is that, my ported rom has many major bugs.
So I'm looking for solutions in the meanwhile.

Sent from my htc desire620g using Tapatalk


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## Sam7a2 (Sep 19, 2015)

Here, I think we have a good developer, @tweakos who's ported miui6 for this HTC desire 620G.
*May U @tweakos port CM 12.1 rom for this phone please?*
I virtually managed through some aspects of porting, but experience really is needed in this android developing world.


----------



## Hamza ch (Sep 22, 2015)

Plz give me the official firmware of htc 620G


----------



## radu_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Hamza ch said:


> Plz give me the official firmware of htc 620G

Click to collapse



I don't know if i am allowed to post links here but please search on google " HTC MTK & SPD CPU Flash Files + Flashtool & Non-MTK Device " and the first link should help you, i have installed it and it works, for more details search for " HTC MTK & SPD CPU Flash Files + Flashtool & Non-MTK Device ".


----------



## vihang40 (Sep 24, 2015)

*if u got chieniese bootloaadr as well*



karolke said:


> How can I unlock my bootloader on HTC 620G?

Click to collapse



download kingoroots htc bootloader unloader softwear it will help u goto the fastboot mode then use UnlckMyBootloader v2.exe it will unlock means ull get some options like if u wanna unlock bootloader press volume up nd if not press down its the way i unlocked my bootloader of my 620g

hit thnx button if i helped


----------



## Ricoh Brainii (Oct 7, 2015)

*HTC 620G soft brick. HELP!!!*

Hi guys, i recently acquired the unfortunate 620g not knowing what i was getting into... so i got a firmware update via OTA but since the update the phone is somewhat bricked. worst part is; the dev was not rooted nor even usb debugging endabled. Now am stack the the HTC boot logo and the stock recovery that aint much help. Iv tried to get to the bootloader but nothing to that end....

after lots of googling and stuff its clear most of people with this device have encountered the same problem  and apparently HTCdev seems not to support development of this device...then i came across these recovery log files...

im hoping theres an experienced developer out there who can pls aid in restoring to stock rom...heres a excerpt log of the OTA update...*i dont understand a thing from any of this...* noob alert!!!!



> . . .
> . . .
> I:no boot messages
> I:Got arguments from /cache/recovery/command
> ...

Click to collapse



any help would be very much appreciated!! i have attached the complete log file for reference.


----------



## orange2008 (Nov 1, 2015)

*htc 620u*

hi need recovery stock htc 620u dual sim
cpu snapdragon410
a31_dtul
bootloader unlock 
s-off
help me plz ty


----------



## tintomenachery (Nov 10, 2015)

Could u pls gv the link for miuiv6 here.


----------



## aselasanjeewab (Nov 11, 2015)

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using XDA Free mobile app

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f48...k-backup-rom-flash-tool-only-mtk-cpu-1949380/


----------



## sairam96 (Dec 4, 2015)

*got system update*

hey frnds i got update from htc .............
while loading it though cwm it says "this update is for a31_dug but not for MTK"
what to do


----------



## ayushgauravgargdps (Dec 4, 2015)

*miui 6 in another language*

i downloaded miui 6 from a link in this thread but it is in another language also i get constant errors but i dont know about what they are


----------



## sairam96 (Dec 5, 2015)

ayushgauravgargdps said:


> i downloaded miui 6 from a link in this thread but it is in another language also i get constant errors but i dont know about what they are

Click to collapse



try to get into settings and change language;if you dont know watch in youtube


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 9, 2015)

Can anyone tell, How to unlock bootloader in htc 620G, please help


----------



## nanang.ym (Dec 9, 2015)

its MTK chipset so no need to unlock bootloader


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 10, 2015)

nanang.ym said:


> its MTK chipset so no need to unlock bootloader

Click to collapse



So you mean we can install custom rom??


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi everyone once again, can anyone tell how do I unlock my HTC desire 620G bootloader? Somebody help me


----------



## gauti_1998 (Dec 10, 2015)

Владимир@369 said:


> Hi everyone once again, can anyone tell how do I unlock my HTC desire 620G bootloader? Somebody help me

Click to collapse



if it is  HTC 620G then  there Is no need to unlock bootloader ...and yes you can install rom on your device .for that you have to flash recovery  that is especially for your device and  then you can flash rom also


if your phone is HTC 620 then you have to unlock bootlooder so first confirm your device


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 10, 2015)

gauti_1998 said:


> if it is  HTC 620G then  there Is no need to unlock bootloader ...and yes you can install rom on your device .for that you have to flash recovery  that is especially for your device and  then you can flash rom also
> 
> 
> if your phone is HTC 620 then you have to unlock bootlooder so first confirm your device

Click to collapse



Yes, am having htc 620G, And many many thanks for your words


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 12, 2015)

Can we flash cwm with flashify?? (Just to know)


----------



## Владимир@369 (Dec 14, 2015)

Can anyone tell, what's happening in my phone.. My keyboard is not showing smileys, please help me friend, please


----------



## He2isenberg (Dec 20, 2015)

hi everyone ... i root my 620g dualsim with iroot and install cwm recovery but when try to install MIUI from sdcard in recovery i faced with this error : status 7 , installation aborted . can anyone help me plz ?!


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## sairam96 (Dec 23, 2015)

*need cm*

does anyone  have
 custom rom for this phone.........


----------



## Владимир@369 (Jan 10, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> does anyone  have
> custom rom for this phone.........

Click to collapse



Miui6
Miui7 also available but i dont know where is it


----------



## Rishabh199 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello guys...tweakos has posted cynogen mod 12.1 for 620g on Russian blog..Can anyone confirm is this working?? 
P:S tweakos u r doing a great job! It's a request that please post roms on xda also...


----------



## the.h.t.c.king (Jan 17, 2016)

Rishabh199 said:


> Hello guys...tweakos has posted cynogen mod 12.1 for 620g on Russian blog..Can anyone confirm is this working??
> P:S tweakos u r doing a great job! It's a request that please post roms on xda also...

Click to collapse



I am using the same, and it is working fine. There will be problems with imei number which you will have to sort by browsing the web. Try by searching imei recovery zip maker. On rare occasions there were network issues that tweakos will solve eventually. My advice to you would be to wait for him to upload a stabler build. The current build is usable as a daily driver, but the person needs to be familiar with solving errors and flashing custom roms.
If you have any other queries, do ask..


----------



## Rishabh199 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply...Will flash the Rom next week..


----------



## sairam96 (Jan 19, 2016)

*Working fine*

Mobile data works only with single sim
Game performance is not that good 
3G only with single sim
YouTube problem
Screen recording won't work
Gravitybox won't work


----------



## papabrarsingh (Jan 21, 2016)

Can any 1 have custom Rom or cynogenmod for this phone .  If have please give the link.


----------



## sairam96 (Jan 26, 2016)

Guys tweakos released a new version of cm with improved performance and a headphone symbol on status bar
Link:HTC desire 620 G 4pda
Page 96


----------



## es.midhun (Jan 28, 2016)

I nee your help to automatically turn on my htc 620G on connecting charger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2016)

Plz send me direct link where i download htc desire 620g lollipop rom


----------



## chandunaidu (Feb 2, 2016)

send the link pls for cm12.1 620g

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kecido (Feb 5, 2016)

archoos said:


> dear
> at first root your device using iroot or king root Chinese its OK then install the recovery file from tweakos (posted up) from the Russian website 4pda .
> 
> 1- install cwm recovery and install the file that you download and then boot to the boot loader cwm (pressing power on +volume up ) not volume don bring chines boot loader
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so i?ve been going crazy to try to install a stock rom to this desire 620g europe since the rooting completely broke it up, it's been quite a while that i read posts and download files; so finally I came across this brief explanation and try to follow it, but rom manager doesn't have (and I think it never will) a specific CWM for this phone, can I safely use one of those listed?
I also tried to install the cwm.zip that I found in xda, no luck, installation aborts.

So can you be please so kind to tell me how you did to install the CWM to this phone?

Maybe provide some detailed explanation.

I am not a newbie, I use to love my windows mobile phones (yes is M$), I am a Linux user and I perfectly see how google tampered so much and so heavy with their own version that it's broken, messy and everytime more similar to closed OSs.

I also tried with SP flash, but fighting with windows to make it recognize my phone was not nice and I got it in my ubuntu, but the only rom i could find was an indian version, and I think the poster is also here in xda and in this thread, so I would simple like to fix this phone and use it as it was or sell it at least as it was.
If I knew how to load that zip russian rom, i would have tried.

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




tweakos said:


> miui v6 , emoution ui v3 , stock rom with mods for cwm. here it is http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=668169

Click to collapse



I already asked, but could you please provide with exact and detailed procedure to install this rom?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Vaibhav Dalakoti (Feb 7, 2016)

I ported a rom mystic os and I fixed all bugs soon I'll post in xda maybe in march after my exams r finished


----------



## kecido (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok, waiting for it


----------



## sairam96 (Feb 10, 2016)

Even I have worked on mystic os but it is not the exact ROM...... it was just like launcher


----------



## Pep321 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hii guys....
For those who facing problem installing custom recovery, I suggest you to download Flashify Android app , it has lot of latest recoveries, try them. If you are a noob, don't worry bcoz installing custom recovery doesn't brick your device. 
Go on folks..
Thanks


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Feb 14, 2016)

Has anybody tried roms that are available on mtkroms.com? Some are available for mtk6592.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

Can anybody please share a link of recent working twrp for our poor 620g?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## MohamedFO (Feb 20, 2016)

Gg


----------



## RaShx27 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Use This Application*

Use *Kingroot*
get it right here on xda itself
It does not require a PC. No Big rooting knowledge even
Install it sucessfully on your mobile, if you want to know how to do it,and get the links 
watch this guy showing it on youtube its Titled - *"How to ROOT Any Android Device Without A Computer |One Touch Root (2016)"* Its By *"The Android Guy"
*
It worked for Me,hope it works for you : )


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 2, 2016)

@RaShx27 :Well i tried Kingroot but unfortunately it didn't work for me. I had to manually take a readback using sp flash tool and create acwm recovery. Weird thing is, even after flashing cwm recovery from sp flash tool, phone always showed stock one.I tried to do the whole process again from scratch. At some point, i noticed mtk droid tools showed root status as cyan. i booted up and adb shell confirmed root. So i made the recovery again using mtk droid tools (use boot.img from phone option) and then flashed supersu from cwm.

This was Mid-January 2015, over a year now so kingroot may have been improved 

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## kecido (Mar 2, 2016)

For those who might still be interested in the europe stock rom for this phone, I finally managed to find one and installing just the main part directly from the bootloader to fix what the rooting has caused; kingroot by the way for those who might want to proceed, that efectively rooted the phone.
So if you need the rom, the instructions or both, just reply to this message and I will do it; I won't post directly the rom as I really don't know the actual rules regarding that in this forum.

After installing the rom my camera start working again, no more strange noises, screen and/or touch screen block and random and continuos resets.
Shame on who (again) want money to give something that is supposedly free and on HTC which was my favourite brand for PDAs (before they were merged/confused with smartphones), and now doesn't even provide that simple rom downloading. so common back in the windows mobile days and that like most manufacturers sell alpha or beta products without good or any support.


----------



## Rishabh199 (Mar 4, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Has anybody tried roms that are available on mtkroms.com? Some are available for mtk6592.
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




yes i have ported Resurrection remix from mtkroms.com. it was a bit laggy. I also tried porting some more roms but failed.


----------



## kecido (Mar 14, 2016)

Also now managed to root the phone with a more manual procedure used to root mediatek based phones.
It's longer but I think it's also safer that the one click rooting apps, provided that you take the necessary steps and pay attention to what you do.

It just took some time because I extracted the full rom first to be able to reflash it if something was wrong.
Now I moved all those huge applications to the sd and the phone is running smootly; making it a nice device and affordable.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 15, 2016)

Is anyone using dot view case?I am trying to bring touch controls to it.The one that came preinstalled was conflicting with the installation of the play store one so i used an xposed module to disable checking signature.I managed to install it and i am also able to update it through mobogenie.One thing i noticed that if we turn off dot view from the app and close the cover and try to control the phone,the phone is still able to register touch,even when a glass protetor/plastic film is on.So i concluded that the touch functions are disabled on the software side.I have tried editing build.prop devicename= setting but no avail.Has anybody tried to make dot view app work as in with higher end-phones?Thanks.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## GKFLASH81 (Mar 31, 2016)

*My friend"s desire 620 g hangs frequently*

Dear Friends,
                     my friend using htc desire 620g from past 6 months, recently the phone was hangs frequently, then i said make factory data reset then phone was working good, after few days hanging problem occurred frequently. how can we solve this issue? he cant do anything with this phone these days. please give any suggesstion.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Mar 31, 2016)

GKFLASH81 said:


> Dear Friends,
> my friend using htc desire 620g from past 6 months, recently the phone was hangs frequently, then i said make factory data reset then phone was working good, after few days hanging problem occurred frequently. how can we solve this issue? he cant do anything with this phone these days. please give any suggesstion.

Click to collapse



Check if the internal storage or sdcard is full.Also, go to settings>developer settings>process stats and check for any app eating away memory/cpu.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 15, 2016)

*buggless octos rom*

watch
link:https://youtu.be/QICjYFXZ7fg


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 15, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> watch
> link:https://youtu.be/QICjYFXZ7fg

Click to collapse



I have also tried porting 2 roms-blisspop and resurrection remix from mtkroms.com.Got every thing working except  sensors(autorotate-accelerometer and proximity).Also my dot view app was not working.[emoji20] .I tried replacing files based on guide to fix all bugs(http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/10/guide-fix-all-bugs-when-porting-custom.html?m=1)but i could not find libsensors.so and yamaha file(both in stock and port).Any ideas?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> I have also tried porting 2 roms-blisspop and resurrection remix from mtkroms.com.Got every thing working except  sensors(autorotate-accelerometer and proximity).Also my dot view app was not working.[emoji20] .I tried replacing files based on guide to fix all bugs(http://www.mtkroms.com/2015/10/guide-fix-all-bugs-when-porting-custom.html?m=1)but i could not find libsensors.so and yamaha file(both in stock and port).Any ideas?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



but in this rom sensors are working,donot directly download the rom from mtkroms.com because it stucks at boot img


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 19, 2016)

*OCT OS*

i have uplaoded direct link for the rom 
watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QICjYFXZ7fg


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 19, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> i have uplaoded direct link for the rom
> watch https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QICjYFXZ7fg

Click to collapse



Thanks for the rom! Do you use dot view case?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 20, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Thanks for the rom! Do you use dot view case?
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



no i dont and i dont even use blinkfeed


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 20, 2016)

philz recovery for htc desire 620G
download from link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QICjYFXZ7fg


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 22, 2016)

Any custom ROMs for this phone? Tired of Kitkat


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> Any custom ROMs for this phone? Tired of Kitkat

Click to collapse



watch this:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QICjYFXZ7fg 
please like and subscribe for more 
and download rom from the discription


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> watch this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The link says the ROM is for a micromax. Is this for the HTC 620G?


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> The link says the ROM is for a micromax. Is this for the HTC 620G?

Click to collapse



originally it is for micromax but i have changed it to desire 620G.............. link is of yandex ......and for credits i have given original links


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> originally it is for micromax but i have changed it to desire 620G.............. link is of yandex ......and for credits i have given original links

Click to collapse



How do i install recovery? Unable to unlock bootloader :/


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> How do i install recovery? Unable to unlock bootloader :/

Click to collapse



no need to unlock bootloader you can manage it with spflashtool and i will post a video tomorrow


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> no need to unlock bootloader you can manage it with spflashtool and i will post a video tomorrow

Click to collapse



The device has been bricked and system and data partitions have been corrupted, it's not mounting. What should I do?


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> The device has been bricked and system and data partitions have been corrupted, it's not mounting. What should I do?

Click to collapse



how was the device bricked


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> how was the device bricked

Click to collapse



Installed philz recovery. Selected the "clean up for ROM install" option. It never completed wiping cache. Hence tried cleaning each individual partition. Now it's unable to mount any partition.


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> Installed philz recovery. Selected the "clean up for ROM install" option. It never completed wiping cache. Hence tried cleaning each individual partition. Now it's unable to mount any partition.

Click to collapse



Have u tried flashtool for flashing ROM


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> Have u tried flashtool for flashing ROM

Click to collapse



If you're talking about sp flash tool, it never started copying the files to phone. :/


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> If you're talking about sp flash tool, it never started copying the files to phone. :/

Click to collapse



is your phone detected by the pc in mtk mode


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 23, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> is your phone detected by the pc in mtk mode

Click to collapse



It's detected in fastboot mode. I do not know what mtk mode is..


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 23, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> It's detected in fastboot mode. I do not know what mtk mode is..

Click to collapse



Cool I will upload a video tomorrow.....I think 
Nothing happened with your phone......it is very much easy to solve the problem


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 24, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> Cool I will upload a video tomorrow.....I think
> Nothing happened with your phone......it is very much easy to solve the problem

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 24, 2016)

*unbrick htc desire 620G*

i have made a video on how to unbrick htc desire 620G 
links added to my previous video thank you
please like and subscribe


----------



## VRaman1337 (Apr 25, 2016)

So yeah I've been over this page and a trillion others (including some Russian ones) and I am currently trying to port some ROM for this phone. I'm trying this using ROMs from www.mtkroms.com and as a base ROM, I'm trying to use a nandroid backup off my stock ROM. If all goes well, I'll begin to port more ROMs for the 620G and share it with the community. This phone has been widely purchased in India, all across online websites. I feel that it deserves more recognition. Hopefully, we'll get our own page. Wish me luck :3


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 25, 2016)

VRaman1337 said:


> So yeah I've been over this page and a trillion others (including some Russian ones) and I am currently trying to port some ROM for this phone. I'm trying this using ROMs from www.mtkroms.com and as a base ROM, I'm trying to use a nandroid backup off my stock ROM. If all goes well, I'll begin to port more ROMs for the 620G and share it with the community. This phone has been widely purchased in India, all across online websites. I feel that it deserves more recognition. Hopefully, we'll get our own page. Wish me luck :3

Click to collapse



All the best bro


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Stock Rom Help!*



kecido said:


> For those who might still be interested in the europe stock rom for this phone, I finally managed to find one and installing just the main part directly from the bootloader to fix what the rooting has caused; kingroot by the way for those who might want to proceed, that efectively rooted the phone.
> So if you need the rom, the instructions or both, just reply to this message and I will do it; I won't post directly the rom as I really don't know the actual rules regarding that in this forum.
> 
> After installing the rom my camera start working again, no more strange noises, screen and/or touch screen block and random and continuos resets.
> Shame on who (again) want money to give something that is supposedly free and on HTC which was my favourite brand for PDAs (before they were merged/confused with smartphones), and now doesn't even provide that simple rom downloading. so common back in the windows mobile days and that like most manufacturers sell alpha or beta products without good or any support.

Click to collapse



Please send me the rom!


----------



## Elemat (Apr 26, 2016)

kecido said:


> For those who might still be interested in the europe stock rom for this phone, I finally managed to find one and installing just the main part directly from the bootloader to fix what the rooting has caused; kingroot by the way for those who might want to proceed, that efectively rooted the phone.
> So if you need the rom, the instructions or both, just reply to this message and I will do it; I won't post directly the rom as I really don't know the actual rules regarding that in this forum.
> 
> After installing the rom my camera start working again, no more strange noises, screen and/or touch screen block and random and continuos resets.
> Shame on who (again) want money to give something that is supposedly free and on HTC which was my favourite brand for PDAs (before they were merged/confused with smartphones), and now doesn't even provide that simple rom downloading. so common back in the windows mobile days and that like most manufacturers sell alpha or beta products without good or any support.

Click to collapse



why dont you just upload it with the instruction  so everybody can grab it....I've searched everywhere about this stupid stock rom so I can repaire it.....I'm starting to hate HTC


----------



## ArjunSindhya (Apr 27, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> i have made a video on how to unbrick htc desire 620G
> links added to my previous video thank you
> please like and subscribe

Click to collapse



Hey.. I got the ROM working.. But I don't get network in both sims.. What to do?


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (Apr 28, 2016)

To be honest, I got tired of all this HTC nonsense, so I used MTK droid tools to get a custom recovery (CWM recovery) and installed a modded version of TeamOctOS 5.1.1 that works with the device, flashed gapps and such... Anyway, I couldn't feel more happy. No more HTC OS with limited Sense and No more chinese, generic bootloaders! There might be some problems with the mic's settings, but if you switch to .wav file format in sound recorder app and switch to a camera program which allows to change the settings of the microphone, you should be fine! (Warning, first boot up is in Russian, so you must know how to get round your settings with just icons if you don't speak russian)
Cheers, Sotirisdim4


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Apr 28, 2016)

ArjunSindhya said:


> Hey.. I got the ROM working.. But I don't get network in both sims.. What to do?

Click to collapse



Just to be sure,connect the phone to pc and run mtk droid tools.verify that both imei's get read and not show up as blank.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (Apr 28, 2016)

*permanent fix for imei*

this is the best fix for imei
watch:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NXj7cjoIzs


----------



## Владимир@369 (Apr 29, 2016)

Can anyone fix youtube problem ( only 360p) in cm 12.1 ??


----------



## sairam96 (May 1, 2016)

*Marshmallow rom*

marshmallow rom for htc desire 620G
link:https://youtu.be/lPYZew9adHE
please like and subscribe for more


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 2, 2016)

*Nevermind*

Nevermind what I said about OctOs! It literally has made my phone a resource hog and it hangs on some apps.... 
I want and NEED to revert back to my stock rom..... Problem is that in all of my excitement I forgot to backup my rom..... Please if anyone has the European rom for this phone please and I mean please help me! I need to fix what the custom rom has done!


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## sairam96 (May 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_1reqJ7Kw and european is cwm version


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 2, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_1reqJ7Kw and european is cwm version

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help, but I want the EUROPEAN stock rom for this phone!


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 2, 2016)

*Europe rom please?*

Anybody out there who can share the HTC 620G ROM? Alternatively, Anyone generous enough to perform a ROM backup of their HTC 620G and share?
Will greatly appreciate!

Because I downloaded version 1.12.401.001 but the idiot who shared the rom modded the homescreen apk and instead of the 620G blinkfeed he put in the 620 Blinkfeed, so half of my phone's features are incompatible! Seriously, going to change the backround and choosing htc wallpapers brings me to an error that says 'Unsupported App'
'The app you are trying to use is not authorized to be used with your device' (Sort of, I don't remember exactly what the error said)


----------



## shankynaman (May 3, 2016)

*Guide to root and Flash recovery on htc desire 620G*

To root download kingroot apk > it will root ure phone successfully

then 'download cwm recovery.img for htc desire 620g' from googling the same

now nor fastboot or rom manager & flashify can flash this recovery so u have to download MOBILE UNCLE TOOLS apk from google then after installing it select update recovery from this tool then browse to downloaded recovery.img and taduh!! u are done here!
reboot into recovery to check.

PLEASE hit THANKS if this post helped you!


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 3, 2016)

*New Plan!*

Anyone who is rooted on the STOCK rom, can you please make a copy of your priv-app folder and send it to me?


----------



## sairam96 (May 4, 2016)

*marshmallow rom*

this is the bugless rom and everything works fine with this rom and gapps included
watch this:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UQN_HnwX0Fk


----------



## sairam96 (May 8, 2016)

*how to load spflash tool drivers (FIX)*

very easy
watch:https://youtu.be/cGCgdrvS3K8
and please like and subscribe for more


----------



## dragansmakic (May 9, 2016)

*Marshmalow on 620g*

Marshmalow work perfect, but google services not work properly

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




dragansmakic said:


> Marshmalow work perfect, but google services not work properly

Click to collapse



Can somebody make gapps for marshmalow.I am instal that from youtube links, but comes without google services.That two app for google services not work properly.All time comes google services stop working.I am try to change host, etc.. ,but not fiz problem


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 9, 2016)

dragansmakic said:


> Marshmalow work perfect, but google services not work properly
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried opengapps? opengapps.org

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## dragansmakic (May 9, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> Have you tried opengapps? opengapps.org
> 
> Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli

Click to collapse



Does not have for this android and reject install from recovery.I am try arm version, is that correct.What version I need for my 620g dual sim?


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 9, 2016)

dragansmakic said:


> Does not have for this android and reject install from recovery.I am try arm version, is that correct.What version I need for my 620g dual sim?

Click to collapse



Maybe try arm64?I only tried in lollipop one,currently downloading the marshmallow one.If it fails too, check out mtkroms.com, they have gapps version specifically for mediatek roms.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (May 9, 2016)

*marshmallow gapps*

marshmallow gapps working fine and to add gapps just download phonesky and gms from the link in the video and extract 
the downloaded rom to pc and and now open system and goto priv-app and paste the extracted phonesky and gms there and now zip the file and flash using recovery


----------



## dragansmakic (May 9, 2016)

I am try to pack that alone,but wrong somewhere. Instal aborted from recovery

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




sairam96 said:


> marshmallow gapps working fine and to add gapps just download phonesky and gms from the link in the video and extract
> the downloaded rom to pc and and now open system and goto priv-app and paste the extracted phonesky and gms there and now zip the file and flash using recovery

Click to collapse



After wipe few times from recovery and rebooting its come new marshmalow with gapps and work like sharm,just I dont now how .I am not erase that two apk files from system and probably he is take them from there.Now is ok.Thanks for help


----------



## sairam96 (May 13, 2016)

*temasek rom*

temasek rom for our htc desire 620G
link:https://youtu.be/fjB3LxUZxZE
working all cm features and good game performance


----------



## Razer34 (May 15, 2016)

*I got one fully functional CM 13.*



sairam96 said:


> does anyone  have
> custom rom for this phone.........

Click to collapse



I got it from MTK Roms
and then requested someone to  port it to this device.......he did it good and the rom is now fully functional and working as a daily driver on my phone. But I cannot post any outside links.


----------



## sairam96 (May 15, 2016)

Razer34 said:


> I got it from MTK Roms
> and then requested someone to  port it to this device.......he did it good and the rom is now fully functional and working as a daily driver on my phone. But I cannot post any outside links.

Click to collapse



cool boy.....i posted many roms like cm 13,temasek,oct os etc look at my videos

---------- Post added at 03:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:54 PM ----------

i have uploaded a preview on cm remix[ota]
watch:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-jqO0-75us
links will upload soon


----------



## sairam96 (May 16, 2016)

*htc desire 620G indian rom*

this is the original indian rom 
link:https://yadi.sk/d/0zw1eULUrjSs7
thanks to santey.okha
flash this rom using spflashtool
for directions watch:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_1reqJ7Kw


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 16, 2016)

sairam96 said:


> this is the original indian rom
> link:https://yadi.sk/d/0zw1eULUrjSs7
> thanks to santey.okha
> flash this rom using spflashtool
> for directions watch:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_1reqJ7Kw

Click to collapse



Thanks brother, I needed that.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 17, 2016)

@sairam96 : I flashed the ported cm 13 but mobile data is not connecting.The apn is correct i.e airtelgprs.com and other ril functions such as calls,messaging and USSD are working properly.


Any fix for that?

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## sairam96 (May 17, 2016)

Gravemind2015 said:


> @sairam96 : I flashed the ported cm 13 but mobile data is not connecting.The apn is correct i.e airtelgprs.com and other ril functions such as calls,messaging and USSD are working properly.
> 
> 
> Any fix for that?
> ...

Click to collapse



ril is unstable some times and mobile data wont work on dual sim

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

guys do you need samsung rom ...if yes comment on my any of the youtube channel
thank you


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## sairam96 (May 19, 2016)

For all those miui fans out there watch this:https://youtu.be/06LyWFcQqnM


----------



## sairam96 (May 19, 2016)

Is this the closed group


----------



## ansh5487 (May 20, 2016)

*HTC desire 620g recovery*

Don't worry friends.                                  
Here is recovery for HTC desire 620g

How to flash
1. First step is root ur phone with iroot or kingroot
2. After root ur phone remove Chinese apps and kingroot app using 3c toolbox or any system app romover.
3. Install supersu from Google play store and move it to system.
4.Download rashr app from Google play store 
5. Flash recovery using rashr.
       UR DONE.     


---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




ansh5487 said:


> Don't worry friends.
> Here is recovery for HTC desire 620g
> 
> How to flash
> ...

Click to collapse



For recovery download just Google"cwm recovery for htc desire 620g" and u will find" Kako instalirati CWM Recovery na HTC Desire 620g? - PametniTelefoni.rs" open this site and download recovery

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

Download link:  yadi.sk/d/ZNEN1tZLr9NAr


----------



## Gravemind2015 (May 20, 2016)

ansh5487 said:


> Don't worry friends.
> Here is recovery for HTC desire 620g
> 
> How to flash
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this the cwm recovery? If so, we can directly make one from mtk droid tools too[emoji4] .

BTW,do you know of any working TWRP? I ported one but toucb didn't work so it was practically useless.[emoji20] .

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## ansh5487 (May 20, 2016)

*working bro*

1st is cwm and 2nd is philz.both r working in my HTC desire 620g


----------



## sairam96 (May 21, 2016)

join to my facebook group for latest updates and comments
link:https://www.facebook.com/groups/129711637437209/


----------



## sairam96 (May 21, 2016)

*samsung s6*

The FEATURES: 
s6 rom for htc desire 620g 
features 
samsung s6 launcher 
s6 original sounds 
s6 the boot the animation 
s6 the lock screen 
note Note 5 settings 
s6 a wallpaper chooser 
s6 messages 
note Note 5 the ui 
note5 dailer 
s6 a widget 
note Note 5 contacts 
note Note 4 sound recorder 
and MANY more 
the join me the https: //www.facebook.com/groups/129711637437209/ 
watch preview
link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbJq1fgIGLA


----------



## sairam96 (May 22, 2016)

the basic tutorial on how to install recovery and how to rood was launched on my youtube platform
link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q987zgtcYaU


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 23, 2016)

*Can Anyone Please Port This rom?*

http://www.mtkroms.com/2016/05/stable-ota-resurrection-remix-mm-mt6592_14.html

=============================AND==================================

http://www.mtkroms.com/2016/05/stable-marsh-blur-ui-for-mt6592.html

===================================================================
Can anyone please port these roms? I have tried everything, yet I still get status 7 in CWM!

Note to Sairam96: If you manage to port the roms, please DON'T add gapps, I will flash them by myself (I said that because play store doesn't work in your CM13 port when I added the files)


----------



## sairam96 (May 24, 2016)

aicp has many errors like no internal,etc

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

for european stock rom download:http://*******/1aZswt


----------



## sairam96 (May 24, 2016)

Sotirisdim4 said:


> http://www.mtkroms.com/2016/05/stable-ota-resurrection-remix-mm-mt6592_14.html
> 
> =============================AND==================================
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



marsh 2.0 ported sucessfully and gapps in cm13 works for all except you i dont know why


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 24, 2016)

*ok...*



sairam96 said:


> aicp has many errors like no internal,etc
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------
> 
> for european stock rom download:http://*******/1aZswt

Click to collapse



 Ok, I get it. Can you port marsh?
(P.S I tried your temasek rom... All perfect... exept the camera! The mic sound sounds blurry)

---------- Post added at 18:34 ---------- Previous post was at 18:32 ----------




sairam96 said:


> marsh 2.0 ported sucessfully and gapps in cm13 works for all except you i dont know why

Click to collapse



Nevermind, I just saw your comment.... Can you please upload Marsh... ( Please just don't add gapps! I know why I am saying this)


----------



## sairam96 (May 24, 2016)

*Marsh 2.0(6.0.1)*

watch these screen shots


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (May 28, 2016)

*It's a miracle!*

To all European users of this phone, subscribe to sairam's Facebook page! There is a post where it has the European and Asian stock Rom! Now you may have downloaded the European Rom from GSMarena but as many of you know, the guy who posted this modified A LOT of things! (BlinkFeed, HTC wallpapers, resulting to the Unauthorized device error)... Well, What if I told you the one Sairam posted on his Facebook page is COMPLETELY UNTOUCHED! YES YOU ARE READING RIGHT! COMPLETELY UNTOUCHED! The version is 1.13.401.001 so you need to do some updating to get to the most recent version (1.15.401.002)! Tested this on my phone, like a custom Rom was never flashed! Like I bought it today! I would like to thank sairam for his awesome work both on custom roms and the stock rom! I mean finally! My quest to find the Rom is done!! Flash normally with SP flash tool.


----------



## Ali8899 (Jun 9, 2016)

My Htc desire 620 dual sim open just by recovery mode and can't be connected to pc how can I fix or from where I can get root to save in sd card?


----------



## Sotirisdim4 (Jun 15, 2016)

Has anyone on the European stock Rom flashed the May 16th OTA (1.15.401.002)? Have you got any differences? In the update log I was promised 4.4.4 but I'm still on 4.4.2. What's going on?

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## manigma (Jun 28, 2016)

I recently purchased HTC Desire 620G Dual for my dad. The phone got this update (850mb) 1.13.720.001. But its still on 4.4.2 and not 4.4.4. I wanted it to have the new dialer from 4.4.3  Anyways, I installed 'True Phone' app and its really nice :good: 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hb.dialer.free&hl=en

Rooted the phone using iRoot but it also installed some nasty trojan and malware in phone . Removed them using a trojan removal app and titanium backup with root permissions from kingroot.


----------



## taranggadhiya (Jul 16, 2016)

orange2008 said:


> hi need recovery stock htc 620u dual sim
> cpu snapdragon410
> a31_dtul
> bootloader unlock
> ...

Click to collapse



plz tell me the process of unloacking the bootloader

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




Kadoye said:


> Hello,
> I unlock my bootloader successfully, but it is impossible to rooter (I tried all the software).
> Are you there was not a recovery flash?
> thank you
> (sorry I use google translation)

Click to collapse



plz tell me the process of unlocking the bootloader

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------




sajib0189 said:


> first thanks for ur information, i already did root and CWM recovery
> 
> my question is, can it possible to change bootloader screen from chinese menu (8 option in chinese) to orginal htc bottloader page (3 android icon)??
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



how to flash the cwm recovery ? i get the installation aborted msg everytime


----------



## taranggadhiya (Jul 17, 2016)

shadowk97 said:


> I have already uploaded a cwm recovery for the 620G here ----> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=59209808&postcount=2
> 
> Also uploaded the scatter file

Click to collapse



I am unable to do the same with sp flash tool

 my device is rooted.


----------



## assbuster (Jul 22, 2016)

*Just download kingroot from playstore*

i searched everywhere but couldn't find a way to root my htc 620g but finally i came across kingroot.. it did that in seconds !


----------



## cyriacjens (Jan 30, 2015)

I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
Thanks.


----------



## pradhyum (Sep 17, 2016)

try king root i have tried it and it  has succedded   if it fails then retry  happy rooting


----------



## amir230 (Sep 28, 2016)

takaruz said:


> neither towelroot nor framaroot can't root 620G :crying:

Click to collapse



use king root app


----------



## ChickenCurry (Sep 28, 2016)

Use KingoRoot. Trust me this is the best one click rooting app. You don't even require a computer. I failed a lot of times with Framaroot and Towelroot but KingoRoot didn't dissapoint me. Google KingoRoot APK.


----------



## sairam96 (Oct 16, 2016)

XOSP 6.3 Latest For desire 620G
link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cgY4ZCZ5Xs


----------



## sunny999 (Oct 16, 2016)

How can i unlock my bootloader, because no any method is working.... i am not able to access fastboot mode...

Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sairam96 (Oct 16, 2016)

sunny999 said:


> How can i unlock my bootloader, because no any method is working.... i am not able to access fastboot mode...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 620G dual sim using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



bro we dont need to unlock bootloader


----------



## Benz83 (Nov 17, 2016)

Hello guys , i have a "little" problem on this device, i try to find solution on forum but im not lucky. 
I brocken the touchscreen so i buy another 3 pcs (yes i try 3 pcs) no one work fine. One of these replacement not work and another one when connect i saw the logo of htc and reboot (loop)
The phone is MTK so i try to open the scatter with Multiport Sp flash, because i hope the LK.BIN have more than one driver for the touchscreen..... The replacement are not original of course. Someone have some information about?
Best regards


----------



## asoni28 (Nov 17, 2016)

u can root htc desire 620g with kingroot app without pc


----------



## ayushgauravgargdps (Dec 5, 2016)

Any custom Roms for this device. (I know it's pretty late to ask and the device sucks a lot too...but still I have some hopes.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2016)

yes..........u can...simply download kingroot ....and it will automatically root your phn

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

yes bro.......there are a lot of custom roms for this....yes ,,......i was also using htc 620g and stock rom really sucks .....but using custom rom.....its runs very smothly


----------



## Andrew042 (Mar 4, 2017)

cyriacjens said:


> I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



there's alot of apps out there for rooting for ur phone ,(kingroot, supersu, ...etc) :so, try em to make ur phone work like champ


----------



## Aatif78792 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Try This .....*



cyriacjens said:


> I need some help in rooting my HTC Desire 620G. I could not find any related topic in the forum.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




Try iRoot Process .... this will can help you for getting succeed .


----------



## drajb (Mar 12, 2017)

how to unlock bootloader of htc desire 620g dual sim?


----------



## Novac0010 (May 3, 2017)

*Can't Flash TWRP Recovery*

Hey guys!
I have recently rooted my phone using iRoot, it went successfully but when I tried to flash the recovery it gives me 
	
	



```
writing 'recovery'...
FAILED (remote:
partition 'recovery' not support flash)
finished. total time: 0.440s
```
And the bootloader is Chinese for some reason even though I haven't installed any different bootloader.
Did anyone happen to have the same problem?


----------



## manunavodaya (May 11, 2017)

Novac0010 said:


> Hey guys!
> I have recently rooted my phone using iRoot, it went successfully but when I tried to flash the recovery it gives me writing 'recovery'...FAILED (remoteartition 'recovery' not support flash)finished. total time: 0.440s
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem is occuring while I flashed custom twrp recovery. But even though bootloader is in Chinese . I am outoff guess .


----------



## ioulios ptimper (Jul 15, 2017)

*Error  installing cm*

Greetings to the forum, 
I have a problem with my htc 620g. I have rooted the phone and installing cwm with rashr app. But when i m trying to install custom rom from bootloader i get error with status 7 and installation is being aborted. I did the trick about assets but i found nothing in txt file. Can anyone help me? If anyone wants i can upload a screenshot from installation...


----------



## Daviti shavtvalishvili (Jul 26, 2017)

anthonywandeto said:


> Anybody out there who can share the HTC 620G ROM?  Alternatively, Anyone generous enough to perform a ROM backup of their HTC 620G and share?
> 
> Will greatly appreciate, since my phone is bricked/dead.

Click to collapse



h___ttp://desire620g.weebly.c___om/noob.h___tmll
(i cant use links so remove ___)


----------



## M.A.P (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi everyone, good news to every 620g user I made device tree and vendor files for our device! So now we can directly compile ROMS and recoveries and I'm also working on twrp touch problem and I think I may solve the touch issue in twrp and now lineageos is compiling for our device so no need to port, you can build it from source directly. Here are the links for device tree and vendor files
Device Tree
Vendor Files
Recoveries compiled fine now compiling lineageos and will let you know the status and with these you can build any Android L or Android M roms.

EDIT: CM-13.0 is not working but cm-12.1 is working but I'm making another device tree for that.

EDIT 2: Guys I left the development for this device, I still have it but I got a new phone now


----------



## Tanmoy Paul (Aug 18, 2017)

how to install a custom recovery on htc desire 620g and how to use custom rom?


----------

